# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  how to list 10 sufficient employee in sql ?

## andiamn

How can I answer this question in SQL? 

"List of 10 sufficient employees in X corporation".

car(price, manufactor.id, color, createdbyid, creationdate), 
manufactor(name, id), 
employee(id, name, salary)

----------


## skhanal

What do you mean by sufficient employee?

----------


## andiamn

the employees with lower salary than others and who have created more cars than others(createdbyid)

----------


## skhanal

Based on tables you have listed, I don't see any relation between employee and car.

----------


## karimakavi

Hi all.
Can you pls explain  detail about sql


**Links removed by Site Administrator so it doesn't look like you're spamming us. Please don't post them again.**

----------

